# Zeichen einlesen



## outbleeder (3. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne Zeichen eingeben von der Konsole.
Jedoch möchte ich gleichzeitig, wenn ich das 1. Zeichen 
eingegeben habe, dieses in ein array schieben.
Es soll dann weiterhin Zeichen eingeben werden im Hintergrund ohne, dass ich ENTER
drücken muss damit diese in das array reingehen.

Kann mir mal jemand einen Denk-Stubser geben?

Habe bis jetzt:

```
char[] spooler = new char[20];
		
BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
for (int i = 0; i < spooler.length; i++) 
{
		in.read(spooler);
}
```

MFG


----------



## SlaterB (3. Okt 2012)

eine Konsole ist ein eigenständiges Programm, standardmäßig sendet es schlicht nichts an Java, bevor nicht Enter geklickt wird,
vergleichbar wie das Forum nichts von deinem Posting-Getippe vor Absenden weiß

da kannst du dich in Java auf den Kopf stellen, mit System.in wird das nichts,
gewisse höhere Programme, die irgendwie die Konsole besser kontrollieren/ übernehmen, schaffen das, aber ob auch in Java?
eine GUI in Swing gibt es natürlich, da geht das


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (4. Okt 2012)

Moin,

so wie ich das verstanden haben möchtest du also ein Array befüllen, bei dem jeder Eintrag nur 1 Zeichen ist ?!
Kannst doch mal so probieren:

Du sagst dem User dass er alle gewünschten Zeichen hintereinander in die Konsole eingeben soll...
Also gibt der User (beispielsweise) ein:
"A12345BCD89EF"

Und jetzt kannst du mit der split Funktion von Java arbeiten....
hier dazu mehr
hier steht auch was (weiter unten)


hoffe das reicht als Denk-Stubser 


Gruß


----------

